# Review on Walmart Great Value Water filter



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My mom suggested that I try the Walmart generic water filter for my Pur pitcher so I thought I would pass on my experience. 

I have used the 7 cup Pur filtration Pitcher for years, it does an excellent job of filtering our heavily chlorinated water. A single filter is $7.19 a two pack is $9.98, 3 pack $13.99.

I keep plenty of filters put away but my mom suggested I try the Walmart Great Value filter since they were so much cheaper and supposedly just as good. Single filters are $4.97 and a three pack is $9.98.

I did not have a water testing kit handy so I don't know how it compares when filtering harmful bacteria and other contaminants but as far as the chlorine goes we could still taste it in the water filtered with the bargain filter. Another issues was the filter did not lock down securely like the Pur filter and it left wiggle room which means leaks. I pushed it firmly from the top which sealed it and there were no leaks at that point but when I bumped the pitcher on the counter it jarred the filter loose.

I am calling Walmart to see if they will take this $5 piece of carp back and let me pay the difference and get Pur.

Hope this info helps someone


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Typical of Walmart and their own Great Value brand.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Buy the filters on Amazon, often times they are cheaper.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Trixters_muse said:


> I am calling Walmart to see if they will take this $5 piece of carp back and let me pay the difference and get Pur.
> 
> Hope this info helps someone


Thanks for the review. :thumb:

Unless it's a long drive for you, I wouldn't call, I'd just march up to the Customer Service desk and tell them I'm exchanging for the Pur brand, and why. WM is usually pretty good about doing exchanges w/o resistance. There's no reason whatsoever why you should pay good money for poor/unacceptable merchandise.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Returning it makes sense; asking for the upgrade does also. I suspect their fairly liberal return policy is one way they determine if products on their shelves are good because they don't test them. Think about it. They buy and sell to their customers and hope a dissatisfied consumer is willing to take the time to complain if the product isn't good. Why? It saves them money upfront and they get feedback which they really do want. (Why people toss a bad product instead mystifies me.)

I'm not really a WM gal; I love ALDI. I bought cheese 150 miles away because there are no stores where I live and I was there. It had mold on it; I e-mailed to let them know that day.. I was told to bring my receipt and product back; they would refund my purchase price PLUS give me a replacement cheese. They also put me in touch with the manufacturer who sent me additional cheese (2 to 3 lbs) gratis to make it up to me. I certainly didn't expect that but sure appreciated it; it's great cheese!

I did not make it back to the store until this past weekend but I had my cheese (I'd frozen since Mother's Day weekend), receipt and the name of my contact along with the "dispute" number from the company. The cheese I bought was a special and couldn't be replaced; I was given a block that cost 40 cents more in addition to my original purchase money.

Take those lousy filters back and explain so they can improve what they offer.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Same experience I had maybe six months ago. We have several older-model Pur pitchers in use (picked up cheap at thrift stores) but I thought those WM filter packs looked cheap enough that we could swap the filters out more often with them. Took me about five seconds at home to realize they aren't designed to seat in the older pitchers, IIRC there's a little peg on the correct design that guides them to snug in firmly on their O-ring or gasket or whatever. I took the 3-pack back next day for refund, given with no hassle, and chewed them out for not having put any information about compatible model numbers on the filter packs. Silly me, I thought absence of info meant they'd hit on some sort of universal replacement design. Beep. Try again. Idiots.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I took the filter back and they gave me a Pur with no extra money out of my pocket so I think that is fair compensation for my time.

DryHeat: My Pitcher is an older model as well and I agree with you and I told customer service they need to have the compatible model info listed on the carton. 

I wrote a review on the Walmart website and there were other unhappy customers besides me. Sometimes one size does not fit all and even though it did not leak the water still did not taste good. I will be sticking to Pur.


----------

